# Problem with Delonghi MagnificaS



## Cupcakeuk

Hi to all. I am hoping someone may be able to help here. I have a Delonghi Magnifica S and the infuser had got jammed at the top of the machine. My husband had to carefully take it to bits as there was no way of getting the infuser in the correct position. It was cleaned and replaced and now the error message is still showing when the machine is switched on and therefore will not do anything. 

Has anyone had a similar problem with what could be causing the machine not to reset? Or is there a special way to reset it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ta Dah !


----------



## Cupcakeuk

Hi Jumbo Ratty, thanks for the video...if only it was that simple! Yes my husband managed to get the infuser back in the correct position and has tried what the video shows several times but the error message still lights up when switched back on so no way of switching off or on as two flashing lights at bottom and red triangle. I am missing my cappuccinos!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im sorry the video I linked was of no help.

Heres a full list of videos,, one might solve the problem

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=resetting++Delonghi+Magnifica+S+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=jtswVu3vIMH6UqygrYAL


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Maybe try resetting to factory default

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/228013/Delonghi-Magnifica-Esam3500n.html?page=21


----------



## Cupcakeuk

Thanks for the video links but unfortunately none of them help. There is no way to reset it either as when we turn it on all we get is the red triangle and two lower flashing green lights. I will not let us turn off or on at the front, only at the back. Annoying but I think we will have to call an engineer but they seem hard to find. Delonghi want about £100-£150 to look at it!


----------



## Davidb2000

Did you manage to fix this, I have the same problem for the same reason, I crashed the infuser against the end stop.

There is a Hall effect sensor on the motor and limit switches at the top and the bottom so I guess it knows if the motor is stalled.

I can get it into a test mode by holding the two RHS buttons when powering on, I can then drive the motor up and down, run the heater/mill and pump manually.

I have tested all sensors and switches and they all work.

It looks like it just needs the fault re-setting but I am not sure how to do this.


----------



## Davidb2000

Davidb2000 said:


> Did you manage to fix this, I have the same problem for the same reason, I crashed the infuser against the end stop.
> 
> There is a Hall effect sensor on the motor and limit switches at the top and the bottom so I guess it knows if the motor is stalled.
> 
> I can get it into a test mode by holding the two RHS buttons when powering on, I can then drive the motor up and down, run the heater/mill and pump manually.
> 
> I have tested all sensors and switches and they all work.
> 
> It looks like it just needs the fault re-setting but I am not sure how to do this.


It appears that you have to hold both lower buttons (2 cups) in for about 5-10 seconds, then press the power on button, to reset the fault.


----------



## rnahim

Davidb2000 said:


> It appears that you have to hold both lower buttons (2 cups) in for about 5-10 seconds, then press the power on button, to reset the fault.


Hi David,

My husband and I were crazy looking for the solution to this problem and thanks to you it was fixed in ten seconds. Now you are our favourite person of the month.

Thanks a lot


----------



## M_H_S

What do you mean by lower buttons. I habe a similar issue so wanted to try it



Davidb2000 said:


> It appears that you have to hold both lower buttons (2 cups) in for about 5-10 seconds, then press the power on button, to reset the fault.


----------



## M_H_S

Sorry its a Magnifica standard not a an S. So do you know how to reset



Davidb2000 said:


> It appears that you have to hold both lower buttons (2 cups) in for about 5-10 seconds, then press the power on button, to reset the fault.


----------



## Birgitte Neergaard

I have the same problem, but the method with holding both lower buttons (2 cups) in for about 5-10 seconds, then press the power on button, does not work for me - absolutely nothing happens. Maybe it is because the infuser got stuck while I have draw for old coffe out and I can not get it back in because the infuser is so far down that it block the draw - can anybody help - I miss my coffe!


----------



## LattebutnotLate

Birgitte Neergaard said:


> I have the same problem, but the method with holding both lower buttons (2 cups) in for about 5-10 seconds, then press the power on button, does not work for me - absolutely nothing happens. Maybe it is because the infuser got stuck while I have draw for old coffe out and I can not get it back in because the infuser is so far down that it block the draw - can anybody help - I miss my coffe!


 Switch off at the wall mains, Hold down the two coffee button and then switch back on until test mode appears on display(if you have one).

Then each button will do a particular test, solenoid 1, solenoid 2, motor up, motor down etc.

To exit test mode, mains wall switch off for 10 seconds.


----------



## minnie ha ha

Hi, I have an ESAM 5500. It has a water spout at the side and a milk container for ...well...milk. Everything was working fine and then suddenly there is not enough draw on the milk jug to froth the milk. I have cleaned the jug top and replaced the o rings on the thingamijig that goes into it, but no joy. Now it won't express hot water from the spout that fits onto it, and I can't hear the chug chug of the pump that usually makes that sound to dispense hot water. I have managed without it for a while, but I really would like that facility. Can anyonee give me a heads up of what to do? Is is a pump replacement?

Separately, yesterday the grinder started whizzing and only ground a few beans for my cup of coffee, ggrrr. Does this mean a new grinder, or can I just give it a clean? I use distilled water in the machine.

Many thanks in advance for your help

Kim

Just realised I have hijacked someone's post. Creating a new topic, sorry


----------



## EdwardG

I have Delonghi 22110. The defuser stock in uper position and " ! " light came on steady and two green led with 2 cups on right and left side is blinking. Found 2 problems. 1. O-ring on brewing was stock. 2. on the transmission gear nut was loosing an gear was shifting and infuser cant activate upper motor position sensor. Did fix that problem. Now in Test mod everything working fine. But the code is still there ( ! and two blinking lights). Was trying to reset: 1. One coffee cup + power. 2. two lower buttons + power. And the code is there anyway. Is somebody can help with that problem? PLEASE!


----------



## EdwardG

Finally, after talking on the phone with one of the technician from San Diego repair shop, the problem was solved. I was blaming power board, but David told me it almost never happened. And he gave me some ideas what it could be. After checking, I found problem. Heating element wasn't working ( bed connection). After restoring connection machine is back to life. After pressing 2 lower buttons and holding them and then power switch on, code is clear and everything start working. Thanks to David! At this days nobody from repair shop whiling to give you any advise on hop to fix anything. It is their business.


----------



## Clarek

Hi

Reading this thread with great interest. I have a constant flashing yellow light, when I turn on the machine, which then eventually goes off and the red warning triangle lights up, constant not flashing. So it doesn't each the stage of the two green lights coming on.

The infuser is in the correct position, water tank is full and coffee beans in place, also machine has been thoroughly cleaned as per instructions.

We did have a lightning strike and a surge of power and the electrics went, so not sure if that has had an impact on the machine, but if anyone has any ideas how to reset this issue I would love to hear from you.

Many thanks in advance

Clare


----------



## Jet1948

Hi I have a DeLonghi EC685 coffee maker with a milk frothier cappuccino maker which has a O ring seal. But steam leaks out of the top of cappuccino maker selection ring making it dangerous as live steam is escaping. Any ideas?


----------



## Esam3300

Good evening- I have an esam 3300 that powers on but the one cup and two cup lights plus the ! Light is on constant. The infuser was stuck. It is now moving freely (manually). Has anyone experienced and resolved? Thanks John


----------



## Cammo

Hi

i have a ecam23.210 and need to know how to reset the fault code as above. I can get into test mode (press single cup and steam buttons simultaneously and switch on at wall) but don't know how to reset fault code.

be much appreciated if I could figure out the reset of the fault code as the brew group is revoking fine on entering test mode.

cheers


----------



## MistahCoffee

I have a Delonghi Magnifica s ecam 22.110.b about 7-8 years old, been repaired a couple of times in the past when it leaked etc I have a problem at this time with the steam frother, there seems to be less steam, less powerful, so I can't froth/heat the milk properly. I want to fix it myself this time, it doesn't seem worth throwing more money at the thing given it's age. What part would I be looking to replace?


----------



## Pan GR

Clarek said:


> Hi
> 
> Reading this thread with great interest. I have a constant flashing yellow light, when I turn on the machine, which then eventually goes off and the red warning triangle lights up, constant not flashing. So it doesn't each the stage of the two green lights coming on.
> 
> The infuser is in the correct position, water tank is full and coffee beans in place, also machine has been thoroughly cleaned as per instructions.
> 
> We did have a lightning strike and a surge of power and the electrics went, so not sure if that has had an impact on the machine, but if anyone has any ideas how to reset this issue I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Clare


 Hi Clare,

I was trying to resolve my issue and I found your post. I have exactly the same issue and although I try to reset it I have no luck. (of course I have clean everything and the machine is ready with water and beans but no results).

Did you manage to solve this issue?

I will be grateful if you can share it, or if anyone has any solution to this.

Thank you in advance,

Panagiotis


----------



## mccormickmark

Thank you, thank you and thank you! I have been with the same problem for weeks and could not solve it. And now in 2 minutes I have managed to fix it thanks to your help, you are the best.


----------



## kalas2

panos i have the same problem , have yu fount solusion?


----------



## kalas2

the red hazard light stopped coming on when i changed the damper you see in the photo

https://prnt.sc/z0wjar


----------



## Pan GR

kalas2 said:


> panos i have the same problem , have yu fount solusion?


 Good evening Kalas,

Thank you for your msg, I have not find solution yet. Did you manage to find anything?

Anybody who has similar issue? Can you help?

Thanks in advance,

Panagiotis


----------



## Ivos

Hi,

i have a problem with delonghi 22.110. The brewing unit remained in the upper position. I cleaned everything and in test mode everything works as it should, including the heater, NTC, flow meter HALL sensor and all microswitches. Unfortunately, it is not possible to reset the fault as described above. The exclamation mark is still lit and the green LEDs are flashing. Can anyone advise what else could be the cause?

Thanks

Ivos


----------



## Denis1980

Hi,

my coffee machine delonghi magnificas ecam20.11x stopped grinding the coffee beans and therefore doesn't work. It makes a really loud noise and I tried to get to the grinder to check if a cleanup would solve it but there are special screws in the back which I can't open. Anyone has any ideas what it could be or how to get it fixed. 2017 purchase...

thanks, Denis


----------



## Joanne1213

Hi

I've come down for breakfast this morning, and my worktop was flooded.

I have a Delonghi Magnifica S Smart. One month old. No lights flashing on the display panel, and works fine, but for some reason, the drip tray was overful to the point that it had spilled everywhere!! I always keep a glass under the spouts, to catch the water when it's switched on / turns off, and I'm the only one who uses the machine. Never spilled a drop into the tray.

Can anyone give me some idea as to why this has happened please?

Thank you.


----------



## DavecUK

@Joanne1213 Welcome to the forum....with a machine that new, this shouldn't happen. If it's never spilled water before and you always use a cup to catch the cleaning purges, sounds like something has gone wrong. Best contact the retailer and invoke your warranty.


----------



## twensaas

Pan GR said:


> Hi Clare,
> 
> I was trying to resolve my issue and I found your post. I have exactly the same issue and although I try to reset it I have no luck. (of course I have clean everything and the machine is ready with water and beans but no results).
> 
> Did you manage to solve this issue?
> 
> I will be grateful if you can share it, or if anyone has any solution to this.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Panagiotis


 Hi Clare, Panagiotis and others

A constant blinking steam indicator means that you have to open the water valve and let the machine prime itself with water. It will automatically stop and shut it self off when it is finished. Be sure to fill the water tank to maximum before doing this. Close the valve and turn the machine on again. It will start with the ordinary heating and rinse procedure. This has to be done after a main board reset. It actually is mentioned in the user manual as the first thing to do before using the machine (doh!) I have spent so many hours sarching and testing before I found the reason for the blinking steam light.

Regards Tore

Delonghi ECAM 21.117SB, Delonghi ECAM 23.450C, and many others.


----------



## twensaas

Denis1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my coffee machine delonghi magnificas ecam20.11x stopped grinding the coffee beans and therefore doesn't work. It makes a really loud noise and I tried to get to the grinder to check if a cleanup would solve it but there are special screws in the back which I can't open. Anyone has any ideas what it could be or how to get it fixed. 2017 purchase...
> 
> thanks, Denis


 There are many Youtube videos on how to open and clean the grinder for Delonghi machines:






The back panel is fixed by 5 pcs of T15 Torx safety screws (with a pin in the middle) you will find these keys in any well equipped hardware store. The other panels are fixed with regular Philips screws.

Good luck.

Tore W


----------



## Zowie

Hi. I have the delonghi MagnificaS

Everytime i turn it on it shows code 'water circuit empty fil water circuit HOT WATER confirm. I have followed the instructions for this error by pressing the ok button to run hot water through the nozzle but there onmy are a few drips coming out and the the code repeats on the screen. Any suggestions? 😩



> On 27/10/2015 at 12:20, Jumbo Ratty said:
> 
> Ta


----------



## Webheadjunky

HI. We took delivery of a shiny new Ecam 22.110.b and it worked fine when we unpacked it yesterday. Today however it seems to have stopped working. The 2nd light comes on red and then the 4th triangle light is flashing. I have rinsed and cleaned the drip tray, coffee grounds and turned on and off at the mains. What am I missing? Hope you can help


----------



## holoberg

Slow brewing problem solved:
De'Longhi Magnifica XS Fully Automatic Espresso and Cappuccino Machine,
ECAM22110SB.
The machine worked ok for a few cups then the coffee was dispensed too slow; drip, drip, drip.
After plenty of frustration, trouble shooting, wasted coffee and cleanings, I finally found the problem; - a factory assembly error.
Believe it or not; the infuser had been assembled with TWO metal filter screens stacked together!!!


----------

